# Need some carb help on a 5665 Pro



## Reddy (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here, but am hoping you can help me out. I've got a 1980 Gravely 5665 Profession (Kohler, 12hp model). I used it all last summer to mow and till the garden, which went fine. I got it out the day before yesterday and it mowed fine for a while, then died on me. I wound up having to finish mowing with the choke half way out. 

Today, I went out and messed around with the adjustment screws on the carb, and got it to run with the choke all the way in like it's supposed to be. Here's my question though, how do I know when I've got the screws in just the right place? 

I'm afriad of running the engine too lean, which I know can be bad at it. Anyway, is there a trick to getting it adjusted right? Thanks!


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

If you have gas in it from last year drain it out and get rid of it. Also you might need to clean the carb and put a kit in it.


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Reddy

Being 1980 you've got a main fuel and idle fuel screw. 1 to 1-1/4 turns out on each is a good and safe starting point.

Next time you use the engine, check the spark plug condition after some time. It can indicate rich or leaness.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You can tell when its adjusted right - with the tractor running, after its inital set ( 1 1/4 turns) - turn the screw out till the motor stumbles a bit - its at its full rich spot - then slowly turn the screw back in till it smooths out.


----------

